# Rekonstruktion eines XML Dokumentes



## Guest (7. Nov 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich bräuchte eine Auskunft über die Rekonstruktion von XML-Dokumenten. Und zwar können folgende Probleme bestehen:

Fall A: ein XML-Dokument existiert nicht, es muß aber vollständig rekonstruiert werden können (z.B. server.xml des Tomcat)
Fall B: falsche (nach eigener Metabeschreibung) Attributwerte o.ä., die geändert werden müssen
Fall C: fehlende Elementknoten, die aber bei Versionsänderung des Tomcat relevant sind und die in einem existierenden XML-Dokument ergänzt werden müssen.

Die einzelnen Fälle sollen von einer Java-Anwendung entdeckt und gelöst werden können. Weiß jemand einen Rat, wie diese Probleme am einfachsten zu lösen wären? 

Viele Grüße, Uli


----------



## cemeinz (7. Nov 2007)

Tag!

So, erster Beitrag hier, keine Frage, sondern eine Antwort! Also bitte zerreißt mich nicht. 

Da gibt es mehrere Ansätze.

Ich persönlich würde Dir hierfür vielleicht jdom empfehlen www.jdom.org/.

Vom Aufbau und Gebrauch recht verständlich, im Netz gibt es dazu maßig Beispiele.

Die Methoden sind oftmals selbsterklärend, auch das Errorhandling ist ganz ansehnlich. Ich arbeite meistens damit.

Falls Du genaueres wissen willst, frag! 

Deine drei Fälle sollten aber recht zügig abgedeckt sein.


----------



## Guest (7. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich das mit jdom machen würde, müßte ich aber die komplette Struktur des XML-Dokumentes irgendwo hart kodieren und genau das möchte ich nicht.
Ich dachte da eher an eine Lösung mit XSLT zur Wiederherstellung des Dokumentes bzw. XPath-ausdrücken.

Viele Grüße, Uli


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine etwas konkretere Frage: Ist es möglich, XSLT zur Validierung (ähnlich wie XML-Schema oder DTD) eines XML-Dokumentes zu nutzen?
Bzw. wenn dies nicht möglich ist, kann man eine DTD oder ein XML-Schema nutzen, um ein XML-Dokument zumindest teilweise strukturell aufbauen zu können?

Ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar, würde aber Variante 1 bevorzugen.

Viele Grüße, Uli


----------

